# O-GOES-HO Lowers prices!!!!



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Great News about the new line of cars O-GOES-HO:thumbsup::thumbsup:

We are pleased to announce that we were able to re-negotiate better pricing on the cars starting with Release 3.

From here forward the bodies will be $10.00 each which is the pricing Tom and I had wanted from the start. We are now able to extend the savings to you, our customers and thank you for your continued support. Without successful sales, we would not have been able to do this. Release 1 and 2 are still at $15.00 per body but from Release 3 forward all production bodies will be $10.00 each. Quality has not been compromised by this cost savings.

You've shown your support, now we are showing our gratitude!

Please go to the website and check out the AWESOME RELEASE 3 COLORS!!!!

PS Thank you all for the HOPY award............ You made it happen................

Bob Beers
PO Box 255
Monroe CT 06468
Cell #(203)804-2455
paypal [email protected]
website www.O-GOES-HO.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

will there be any at the show tomorrow?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Allentown O-GOES-HO*

Yes there will VJ, hope to see you there.........:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> will there be any at the show tomorrow?



Jimmy we have to meet.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Joe, is Zach going?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Jimmy we have to meet.



sounds good to me.... I'll be there.
Wish I had my act together enough to get a table.
I have some stuff to unload.

I guess it will have to wait until the next one!

Looking forward to meeting Bob and Tom, as well as any other HT dudes
there. I'll be wearing an NBC sports baseball cap... look for me


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bob,
Ever think about "Kit" versions for the customizers? Unpainted, unassembled and ready to do your thing. Either way, they still great bods. Thanks! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Darn I missed another show !!! Work ,work,work and no play !!!


----------

